# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Предприниматель отчетность 1кв 2019г.

## Redduck

Прошу знающих людей прояснить ситуацию с отчетность за 2019 год в 1С 7.7 предприниматель.
Почему нет?

----------


## Fltr

> Прошу знающих людей прояснить ситуацию с отчетность за 2019 год в 1С 7.7 предприниматель.
> Почему нет?


http://www.softmark.ru/news/itnews/detail.php?ID=97717

----------

Redduck (18.04.2019)

----------

